# Highland Military Ball - Calgary - 14 March 2015



## Rick Goebel (8 Feb 2015)

The Calgary Highlanders will be holding their Highland Military Ball at the Westin on that date.

More information is available at http://www.calgaryhighlanders.com/events/highlandball2015.htm.  All are welcome.


----------

